# My dog is on her last legs.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2007)

I just posted a thread about clogged plumbing and how I fixed it.  But we have another clog that is far worse in our home.  Our ten-year old dog, Kaysee, loved to chew on her rope toy.  She shredded that thing.  unfortunately, we didn't realise that whe was ingesting the rope fibers.  And occasionally, we gave her left-over bones from pork chops and such.  About 2 weeks ago, she sudenly became ill.  She became weak and unable to keep food down.  Her bm's were small, tiny, and she lost weight rapidly.  We took her to the vet and he took x-rays.  There is a definite blockage in her large intestine, right where it meets her small intestine.  From the x-rays, it looks dense enough to resemble bone fragments.  She is dying.

We were given a stool softener to give her every four hours, but it doesn't seem to be breaking up the blockage.  I fear that Monday will be the day we will have to take her in to be put down.

Kaysee was never an overly smart dog, and made a mess of our house on a regular basis.  She was a lot like a three-year-old child.  She absolutley loved to play, and was always hungry for atttention.  And we love her.

What is never thought about when getting a pet, be it dog, cat, or whatever, is that even if there is never a problem with sickness, or health, the animal's life span is much shorter than is ours, and that one day, we will have to witness its death.

I know that there are those who think, well, she's not like a real human and you can always get another dog.  I don't understand how people can think like that.  Though they may not be as smart as people (at least most people), they have intelligence, personality, emotions, and a spirit.  They are not little machines, or hunting tools, or toys, or protection devices.  They are living creatures.  And yes, I feel that way about all living creatures.  Just as I am animated by a spirit, so too are they.

I am going to miss Kaysee.  I hate trying to type with my eyes misting up.

Do not give your dogs chew toys that are not digestible.  And bones are not a good thing either.  The vet told me that he had a case where the owner of a large dog, once a year, would by a large beef knuckle and give it to his dog for a treat.  The dog ended up as mine is, with a blockage, and had to be put down.

Love your animals, and find out how to properly take care of him/her.  Treats aren't required.  Love and attention are.  You will get more fun out of your pet playing with it, and giving it the attention it craves, that you will simply throwing it a treat, and giving it a toy, so that you won't be bothered while you sit and watch TV.

What's true for very young children is basically true for dogs as well.  They respond well, and behave well when they are treated with respect, and love.  And you have to understand the limitations that they have, and work to develop their strengths and abilities.  If you don't have time to give an animal the attention it needs, then don't get a pet.  It's not fair to the animal, or to the owner.  Both lose out.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 24, 2007)

Im so so sorry!Can't the vet do surgery and remove the blockage?


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2007)

I was wondering about surgery too Goodweed. I may be an option.
If not then I really do feel and grieve with you. It's never easy to 
lose a pet. In my eyes they're not pets, they're like my children.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh, G'weed, my heart aches for you.  We love/loved all our pets as if they are/were family.  They communicate so much more than folks who don't have pets will ever understand.  As I look around the room I'm in, I can see several loving faces and can't imagine life without them.

Isn't there something the vet can do?  As jpm said, surgery perhaps to remove the blockage.  I can't imagine there isn't some avenue that you could pursue to relieve both your and Kaysee's discomfort.

Suffice it to say, your whole family and Kaysee is in my prayers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2007)

Surgery would run $1200 or more that I dont' have, and there is no gauruntee that it would work.  She is old, and even with surgery, the vet says chances aren't good.  I know her spirit will live on, and that only her body is gone.  I don't know what happens to an animals spirit, but I do know there is one, and she has been a good dog.  I have to believe there is a better place for her.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2007)

Aw man Gw. That hurts. I know. Again I'm teriibly sorry.


----------



## Constance (Feb 24, 2007)

I sure feel for you, Weed. It's so hard to say good-bye to our dear friends.
I think it was Will Rogers that said if dogs didn't go to heaven, he wanted to go where the dogs go.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you live near a vet school that would do it _pro bono_?
Our dogs have all eaten lots of stuff like rope, kleenex, etc. on a regular basis, which I could see in all its glory. some of it was amazing. I doubt seriously that the rope fibers had anything to do with the blockage.
That said, I am very very sorry. We had to put our golden down last fall and are facing it with our other dog. With the latter, I had made the decision that it had to be done, took him for a walk (see below) and decided there was just too much life left. But I know the day is approaching and I will have to make the decision, depending on how he is.
IF you think Monday is the day, let me tell you what our DD and her husband did when faced with that conclusion. They took their beloved Jake, gave him a wonderful bath, took him to the park for an afternoon of play, and generally gave him the days of his life. And had the vet come to their house and put him to sleep.
They also had zero money available to spend on him--but did--every penney he needed when he needed it.

And a good bit of exercise just might break that blockage loose.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2007)

i'm really sorry to hear that gw. i'd buy you a beer if you lived down the street.

she's a lucky dog to have had your family as her adopted one.


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 24, 2007)

That is so sad. My Heart goes out to you and your family. 
  Other products that should never be given to dogs are; Turkey, too rich for their systems cause severe digestive discomfort; "Pig Ears" they are very fiberous and will adhere to the lining of their stomachs; Rawhide chews, tehy will cause choking and blockages.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 24, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about your dog.    We used to give our dogs those gross pig ears and our vet told us to stop.  Basically pets should never have people food or bones of any kind.  We just love them so much and want to give them the world.


----------



## Toots (Feb 24, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this news = I can't imagine what a sad and difficult time this is for you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh, Goodweed, I am so sorry to hear this news.  I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better or help her, but I have yet to find the words. I know you will miss her.


----------



## csalt (Feb 24, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I just posted a thread about clogged plumbing and how I fixed it. But we have another clog that is far worse in our home. Our ten-year old dog, Kaysee, loved to chew on her rope toy. She shredded that thing. unfortunately, we didn't realise that whe was ingesting the rope fibers. And occasionally, we gave her left-over bones from pork chops and such. About 2 weeks ago, she sudenly became ill. She became weak and unable to keep food down.
> 
> 
> GW whatever you did for Kaysee you did out of love for her as part of your family. She knows that. It's good that in spite of your gried you willingly release her. I'm very sorry for your anguish in losing her.I


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the sad new about your dog Kaysee. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 24, 2007)

Goodweed,  I am so sorry!  I know that your heart is heavy.  It's so very difficult when our pets fall ill.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh Goodweed, how awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buck (Feb 24, 2007)

Goodweed,
Katie E and I have been in the situation you are now in.  It's a tough one to bear.  You're in our thoughts and prayers.  


Buck


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 24, 2007)

"I know that there are those who think, well, she's not like a real human and you can always get another dog."

Ah, but to us, in many ways, they are human.  And I've been closer to many of my pets, than to a lot of humans I've met.  I'm really sorry you're going through this.


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 24, 2007)

that is so awful. So sorry you have to go go through this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2007)

When this mortality is over, and we all have passed over to the other side, I will have deer freinds to shake hands with, to hug, and to laugh with.  I may never get the chance to meet many of you in person, while here in mortality, but we will meet.  You are my brothers and sisters, and I will know you.  My spirit will call out in recognition and joy.  

Thank all of you for your heart-felt compassion.  Now, go and give your prayers and love to Marge.  Kaysee is at the end of her days, and there is nothing left to do but say goodbye.  John still has a fighting chance.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 24, 2007)

(((GoodWeed and family)))I am sorry that Kaysee is coming to the end of her physical life and I know you are doing everything to give her all the comfort and love you can.I wish you much love and energy.Vicki


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog - Jolie is a person to me - not a dog.  Is there anything that the vet can do?


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 24, 2007)

My sincere sympathies, Goodweed. We lost our dog 3 years ago and still miss her. As my friend told us, you give new meaning to the term "lucky dog"


----------



## Dove (Feb 24, 2007)

*Animals are family!!*

I am so sorry my friend. I know how it hurts to loose a family pet.
Marge


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kaysee.  It is hard to lose an important part of the family.

Barbara


----------



## auntdot (Feb 24, 2007)

I grew up almost literally, at at times literally, in a zoo.

Was taught to deal with animals, from poisonous snakes to jaguars (and we had both in our house, believe it or not) since I was weaned.

And have had to put down many animals, yes personally.  No I am not a vet but we had the stuff available to us.

Always was very sad when we had to put one down.

But there are times when it is the kindest thing to do.

My fil refused to do so, have seen a once robust, and nasty, cat, a shell of itself, pulling itself across the floor with its forelegs, the poor animal's hind legs no longer being functional.  

Fil refused to put it to sleep even though it was clearly in pain.

He thought he was being kind, he was not. He just could not deal with the reality that death is something that awaits us all, and euthanasia for animals at times is appropriate and kind.

The cocktail the vets use today is very fast and painless.

It is always difficult to lose a pet but knowing when to end the pain is part of the obligation one accepts when taking on the care of an animal.

Just my take on things.  Am sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## sattie (Feb 24, 2007)

GW... I'm sorry to read about Kaysee... it hurts my heart to know that you are having to face this.  I love my pets as if they are members of the family, then are little individuals in my family and are always considered in every decision made.  With that said, I will pray for Kaysee, I pray that she is healed, but if that is not the case, I pray for a peaceful passing, for both her and your family GW.  It is not easy... see my avatar??  I had to put him down 3 years ago and it was not easy.  Please keep us posted, you know we are here for you.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 24, 2007)

GW,I really can not say anymore because I know how hard this is for you and your family and there is not more I can say to make it easier .Yet I and the rest of us pet lovers cry with you and send our prayers.There is a place for our little friends as their souls are too pure to not go some where wonderful.Again I am so so sorry!JP 
Hang in there!You know we are with you all the way!


----------



## attie (Feb 24, 2007)

For Kaysee

"_Now I lay me down to sleep,_
_I pray this cushy life to keep._

_I pray for bones and smelly things,_
_And posh couches with good springs._

_I pray for gourmet doggy snacks,_
_And someone to scratch my back._

_For good trees and lots of walks,_
_For garden beds and chewy stalks._

_I pray I'll always stay real cool,_
_And keep the secret canine rule._

_To never tell humans and mogs,_
_The world is really ruled by Dogs"_

I feel so sad to hear about Kaysee


----------



## amber (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope things change for the better for your dog between now and Monday.  

Bones are not digestible, as much as they love their bones.  We stopped giving our dog marrow bones from the market because they would chip and he would eat it, and suffer with bowel problems the next day.  He only gets dry dog food now, and fruits, vegetables that are safe for dogs to eat.  No grapes or raisins! (toxic to dogs).


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh Goodweed...I am so sorry to hear that!  Death is always a hard thing whether it be your pet o r a family member.  I couldn't imagine life without my three babies.  We are all here for you if and when you need to let the tears flow.  She seemed to live a great life and she will remember you as giving her that.  She'll never forget you!  I hope things go well and I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## corazon (Feb 25, 2007)

We are all with you Goodweed.  I'll be thinking of Kaysee and all of your family.


----------



## lovecd (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your dog!   
I understand the agony you must be feeling.  I had a similiar situation with one of my "babies".  
Thank you for being such a loving pet owner!!!!!  Your dog is very lucky to have you as a friend!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2007)

GW, I am so very sorry that you are going through such a hard time. I My prayers are with you!!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodweed, I understand how you feel knowing that anytime your pet dog is going to leave you.  It's always hard to part with a loved one especially one who is a great companion to you.  Just hoping against hope that a great miracle could happen!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog.  Having just lost one to a ruptured spleen the memory is still too recent and I know how you feel.  The decision you make should be carried out quickly for the pet's comfort.

You kept saying bones.  Pork chop I believe.  I don't even have to ask, they were cooked weren't they.  I'm surprised they only caused a blockage.  One should never feed cooked bones to their dog (or cat).  Cooked bones can splinter and can't be digested.  Raw bones of any kind are OK, but if your pet isn't used to them they might give some pets the runs if only given sporadically.  
I know this is a cooking forum, but for those that don't realize, those smoked bones that are becoming so popular as retail items in pet stores are also a cooked bone.  Smoking is cooking after all.  So if you give your pet those, please stop.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so very sorry.   I have two cats and they are like my kids. Hang in there man.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news, Goodweed. It's a heartbreaking situation.

I'm about to get a dog in the next few months, and I've learnt a lot from reading this thread. Our local vets even sell all those things like pig's ears, chews and those rope and twisted cotton toys. I always thought the toys were good for the animals teeth - a kind of tooth brush and a bit of fun exercise. If vets sell them, how are we supposed to know they're not good for animals?


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been avoiding this thread like the plague since my heart is still so raw from having our beloved Skeeter put down but I realized that it wasn't fair. You all were so good to me.

Goodweed, we all do the best we can with the resources that we have. You know Kaysee had a wonderful life with you and she'll be free of her pain. omg, how it hurts to lose a pet...but she can't live in misery. I kept Skeeter alive at least a month too long because I selfishly wanted to keep him by me.

I feel so very sorry for you and I have tears in my eyes, too.

<Rainbow Bridge>










Rainbow Bridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[SIZE=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... [/SIZE]


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Half Baked. I needed that too after having a cat put down not that long ago and his mum what seems like not long before that.


----------



## Lynan (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodweed, I am thinking of you today and sending lots of warm {{{{hugs}}}}.  
I am so sorry.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> I'm about to get a dog in the next few months, and I've learnt a lot from reading this thread. Our local vets even sell all those things like pig's ears, chews and those rope and twisted cotton toys. I always thought the toys were good for the animals teeth - a kind of tooth brush and a bit of fun exercise. If vets sell them, how are we supposed to know they're not good for animals?


 
Just because the vet sells it or recommends it doesn't mean it's healthy. One need only look at the way they vaccinate every year for things most of our pets have already built up immunities to and knowing full well that they are going to be changing the vaccs protocols as soon as they can come up with a way not to lose 60% of their revenue. At least in the USA.

That said, like cooking, you need to gather as much information as possible and make an informed decision yourself.
Most toys/chews come with a "Always supervise your pet" clause somewhere. Most pets do fine, some do not. Like the big Greenie scare last year where a few pets died from the lodged chunks, but look at the millions who didn't have a problem and get one daily. Pets have choked on kibble dog food and died.....
You need to evaluate your particular pet and do what's best for you both.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your beloved pet...
maybe the memories it brought to you threw the years will
offer some comfort to your broken heart...
losing a pet is hard...My thoghts are with you...


----------



## Ken (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your pooch.  
Take heart in knowing you're doing what's best....
This is taken from "The Dog's Prayer"....

"And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands."


----------



## Dina (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I know that there are those who think, well, she's not like a real human and you can always get another dog. I don't understand how people can think like that. Though they may not be as smart as people (at least most people), they have intelligence, personality, emotions, and a spirit. They are not little machines, or hunting tools, or toys, or protection devices. They are living creatures. And yes, I feel that way about all living creatures. Just as I am animated by a spirit, so too are they.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.  I'm with you on dogs having their little personality that make us melt over them.  I have fallen in love with our new puppy and I know she will be irreplaceable when she's gone.  I hope something can be done for your dog.  Have you considered surgery?


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodweedl, I am sorry to hear about Kaysee.  It just breaks my heart to think about her.  Our animals sure do become an important part of our families.  My dog is like my best friend.  He is always glad to see me no matter what kind of day I have had.  Take care and I will be thinking of you and Kaysee.  

Hugs, SC


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 25, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I've been avoiding this thread like the plague since my heart is still so raw from having our beloved Skeeter put down but I realized that it wasn't fair. You all were so good to me.
> 
> Goodweed, we all do the best we can with the resources that we have. You know Kaysee had a wonderful life with you and she'll be free of her pain. omg, how it hurts to lose a pet...but she can't live in misery. I kept Skeeter alive at least a month too long because I selfishly wanted to keep him by me.
> 
> ...





You just made me cry!!  I hope I see my pets someday when we are at Rainbow Bridge...
[/SIZE]


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2007)

GW - my thoughts and prayers are with you - I pray for peace for your sweet 4-legged baby.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed, so sorry I didn't get a chance to post a reply until now... my thoughts will be with you and kaysee today.  Try not to be too sad... keep the poem Halfbaked posted above in your heart, she will be going to a better place, where she no longer suffer, and will be watching over you from above.  Please don't beat up on yourself too much over what could have been, or what you may have done wrong...  My little winter white hamster feasted on sweet treats, cheeses and all sorts of people food all along, which I discovered with horror very late in his life that those things are absolute no-no's for hamsters of his type, that this kind of food could kill them.  However he exceeded the normal life expectancy of hamsters almost by double, and was always robust, happy and full of energy.  You gave her a happy, full life... and all the love any pooch could wish for.  You shared a special part of life together, and her little spirit will stay on in a special spot of your heart forever.  Kaysee was fortunate to be loved and cared by you during her time on this earth, and she will remember that, too.  

(((Hugs))) to you and kaysee.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not quite sure she's going anywhere yet.  She was able to eat and keep down a bit of food last night.  This is the first time she has eaten anything that stayed down for several days.  If she can get nourishment, then maybe the stool softening medicine has done some good and the blockage is breaking up.   A bit more time will tell.  I will keep everyone posted.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lulu (Feb 26, 2007)

I was avoiding this thread for personal, selfish reasons.  Sorry Goodweed.  My prayers are with you and your family including the dog.  

We feed raw bones, made the swap over many years ago...and they ARE good for you pets imo, its the cooked ones you have to avoid.  

Anyway, give her a big hug from me, and keep doing what you are doing because with any luck its working.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure she's going anywhere yet. She was able to eat and keep down a bit of food last night. This is the first time she has eaten anything that stayed down for several days. If she can get nourishment, then maybe the stool softening medicine has done some good and the blockage is breaking up. A bit more time will tell. I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
That's GREAT news!  Maybe the blockage will clear itself and pass without harm.  My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2007)

GW:

I am sad thinking about what you are going through.  It's a special pain yu feel when your dear friend is suffering.


----------



## sattie (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure she's going anywhere yet. She was able to eat and keep down a bit of food last night. This is the first time she has eaten anything that stayed down for several days. If she can get nourishment, then maybe the stool softening medicine has done some good and the blockage is breaking up. A bit more time will tell. I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Awesome news GW!!!  A glimmer of hope which I will kindly hold on too!!!!!  Come on Kaysee... we need ya girly!!!!  Thanks for the update GW!!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful!!!  Hopefully this is the beginning of her great recovery.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Goodweed. I sure hope this improvement continues. So glad to hear she's still with you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 26, 2007)

That is great!!  A hope for kaysee to stay with you a bit longer without suffering, wonderful!!  And hope is always a nice thing to believe in.  Let's all believe in that, and may she be able to stay with you and stay well for much longer than we would have thought!!


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed, I also had been avoiding posting (mainly due to not knowing the words to say), but saw your recent post and am praying that your Kaysee pulls through. I am basically a cat person but they are no less loved than people who have dogs as their main pet. They are our 'babies' and anyone who doesn't own (wrong word, our pets own us I sincerely believe) a cat or a dog or any other variety of pet just does not understand the depth of our feelings for our pets. Someone above posted the poem 'The Rainbow Bridge' and I sincerely believe that if Kaysee doesn't pull through she will be waiting for you when you pass over. I know I will have at least 6 cats up there waiting on me when it's my time. I buried my last cat 3 years ago and I still get teary eyed when I find something that belonged to her, and I swear I see an apparition of her out of the corner of my eye sometimes (or it could be a figment of my imagination). In the last 3 or 4 months of her life she had gone into renal failure (not unusual for Siamese cats), and the vet had shown me how to keep her hydrated by shoving a needle under her skin and letting a bag of IV fluids go in (and this from a girl who absolutely despises needles). Well she kept getting worse and then she found a new hiding place and I couldn't find her for a couple of days. When she did come out (she was in my bedroom somewere, she was terribly dehydrated and wobbling. I grabbed her and got her to the vets place immidiately. She stayed with them overnight getting fluids, and I had to go to work that night. When they called me the next morning at work and told me to get down there I knew something was bad. The other tech's in the room knew about my pet and offered their condolences, and off I went to the vets. She was utterly miserable and wasn't doing good at all. They gave me several options on of which was putting her on dialysis, which I didn't want her to have to go through, so I decided it was time to say goodby to my beloved Fancy Face. The Dr. there had told me I would have about 1 to 2 years with her, and it turned out I had only one month left with her. They let me hold her while they injected her and let me hold her until she died. Since I didn't have anyplace to bury her, the vet offered her place. She owns a farm and part of it is dedicated to deceased pet from her business, so that's where Fancy is buried. After it was all over and said and done, I went home crying all the wayThis is another reason why I was avoiding posting, I tend to rabble on, sorry. I feel for your impending loss, but am also praying that she is starting to pull through this current mess she's in. Good luck and I hope she gets better.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure she's going anywhere yet.  She was able to eat and keep down a bit of food last night.  This is the first time she has eaten anything that stayed down for several days.  If she can get nourishment, then maybe the stool softening medicine has done some good and the blockage is breaking up.   A bit more time will tell.  I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Ahhh, the power of prayer...for all of God's creatures!  I hope Kaysee continues to improve.  She's definitely in our prayers, as are you Goodweed and your family.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 26, 2007)

*True*

I am truly grateful you will have her for a little while.  Wonderful you let us know about her.  She knows you are worried and I am sure she doesn't want to leave either.  I just love it when people are so caring for their animals.  They are so worth it.  

Please keep us informed.  You are both in my thoughts and prayers.  I am happy to read your message.  So often the dog w/diabetes gave me cause to worry.  She is still around, so I think she must like it here.  She is so smart.  I can just think about her and she comes near my feet.  Kind of strange that she reads my mind like that.  God gave them the gift.  When you can't speak you have mental telepathy.  Think that is true?  Most all my dogs have done this in the past.  Hope Kaysee can hear my mental telepathy!


----------



## Toots (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope your dog pulls through.  My dad's dog was on death's door last winter (he is very old, he is blind, his kidneys were failing).  My dad was taking him into the vet every other day for kidney dialysis and suddenly one day, he just got better.  His kidneys were working again.  He is still old and blind but he not on death's door anymore.

I will keep you and your dog in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 26, 2007)

*Toots*

Your story is so uplifting.  Knowing your dad has his dog is so great.  That dog knows your dad didn't want him to leave yet and so he evidently had a strong spirit to sick around.  I just love animals.  Most of all dogs.  Thanks for sharing this story.  Gives all of us hope.  May your dad's dog be around for many years so your dad always has company.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, I have several dogs and cats and I love them just like they were family members.  I almost cried when I read your post because I know how hard it is to lose a dog.  You are going to be in for a rough time in the near future.   Thank you for posting about the chew toys and bones.  God bless.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2007)

Again, I thank all of you for your support.  It turns out that the blockage was still there.  She just kept the food in his stomach longer.  She continued to get weaker by the hour.  I called the vet to see if I could get her in during my lunch hour.  He said to wait until 2:15.  I picked up the dog and my wife.  It was the first time ever that Kaysee wasn't standing at the door with her tail wagging.  Even last night she had strength enough to show joyous expectation.  But today, she just had nothing left.  It's a seven minute drive from our house to the vets.  She died on my wife's lap on the way there.  I carried her to the car, and then into the vets.  

Kaysee is in a great place.  She was always a loyal and great dog.  We will miss her.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Goodweed!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 26, 2007)

(((Goodweed)))

I don't think I can say anything without sounding banal and useless, but please know that my heart cries with you.  She showed her courage and love, and fought until the end trying to stay with you as long as possible.  What a girl.  Please try not to be too sad...  she would want you to remember her with smiles and fuzzy happiness, not with tears.  
She will never be a goner in your heart!!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed, I'm crying with you.  Your situation was soooo much like one Buck and I went through with our dear Justin Digger.  That was several years ago and we still miss him but know he is safe and happy.  We'll see him another day.  Maybe he's playing with Kaysee now.

Virtual hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 26, 2007)

Goodweed, I'm so sorry. We all had great hopes when Kaysee perked up but it was not meant to be.  You and Mrs Goodweed hold each other tight, and remember the good times.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 26, 2007)

*very sorry*

i am so sorry.  I only know for sure you loved her.  please accept my sympathy.  she even spared you the heartache of having the vet let her go.  what a dog! or should i say a good friend.


----------



## middie (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw Goodweed. I was reading your post about her keeping her food down with crossed fingers. Then I scrolled down. I'm so very truly sorry.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2007)

GW, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 26, 2007)

*he*

   Im so,so sorry Gw I am so sad and crying a river of tears but thats me as when I hear this you might as well bring out the buckets as Im a very emotional person when it comes to animals.However I think Kaycee decided to go rather than put you thru the agony of putting her down.She is in good hands now and she will be waiting for you when you decide to go.
I am so amazed how many people at DC are such animal lovers.I love all of you for all the kindness and love and support we all give to each other not just for our pets but for everything else.You guys are the cream of the crop as far as the human race goes.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. May your warm memories give you some comfort.


----------



## sattie (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwwwe GW..... my heart is heavy for you... I wish the outcome could have been different.  I was excited to see things were turning for the better this morning, but alas, a turn of events that has left us in sorrow.  My thoughts and paryers are with you and your family, here is a hug for GW...**HUGS**.  She is not hurting anymore and I know she had a good life with your family.... maybe Kaysee can say "HI" to Buster for me when she sees him!!!!


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2007)

GW, 
Even though she is not hurting I know you are. My love to you and your family at this time. Especially since you posted on John's site feeling the way you do.

If the Rainbow Bridge rings through..Paul was surrounded by all his hunting hounds and our beloved Yorkie, Peanut. He was about 17 years old when we lost him..then Miss Dove came into our life.


----------



## Lynan (Feb 27, 2007)

Kaysee waited until the two people she loved were close, before she chose to leave and in her way, honoured you both.
So many people do not understand the kind of love we humans can have for our four legged friends ( and winged/finned ones too). It is as strong as the kinship we feel for/with them. Mine are my babies.
My sympathies to you and your wife GW, lots of warm fuzzies sent your way during this sad time.

This is a wonderful site that you may like to visit sometime.

Animals In Our Hearts, a Pet Loss and Animal Communication Resource


----------



## csalt (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lovely way to leave, held in the arms of those who loved her.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 27, 2007)

Very sorry to read this, GW. I was really hoping things would work out OK for you. At least she was being cuddled by someone she loved at the end. Not much consolation for you, but I'm sure it was a comfort to her. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 27, 2007)

Goodweed, so sorry that you lost Kaysee!  We inherited two stray dogs besides 9 cats in our almost completed house in the countryside.  Now it makes me cherish the dogs even more.  Do take care of yourself and your family!


----------



## Toots (Feb 27, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this news, it is never easy to lose a pet.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe that animals have a way of holding off the inevitable until their loved ones are with them.  I have had two pets do that.  I am so sorry and I know how sad you are.  I planted a pear tree in honor of my doggy that passed away and somehow it still comforts me.  I wish there was something I could do for you and your family.  God Bless.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 27, 2007)

*Ironic*



			
				carolelaine said:
			
		

> I believe that animals have a way of holding off the inevitable until their loved ones are with them.  I have had two pets do that.  I am so sorry and I know how sad you are.  I planted a pear tree in honor of my doggy that passed away and somehow it still comforts me.  I wish there was something I could do for you and your family.  God Bless.



I was just talking to a friend about this incident.  Not only do pets do that but people supposedly do too.  We were talking about our mothers passing on and she started telling me about the end.  She said her mother told her to go on home that she (her mom) wanted to rest.  My friend kept telling her mother she wasn't tired and wanted to stay.  As she st epped away from the bed the mother could not see her and than shortly after that she passed.  My own mother who had so many kids, seemed to wait until she had heard everyone and just 25-30 minutes after my last  brother visit ed her bedside did she pass away.  The only thing I know is if you take time and are aware of the time element you could be surprised too.  Goodweed's dog couldn't of had a more pleasant way of leaving.  The dog was with the two people who cared so much and he/she just felt at peace.  I feel as long as you remember the time you had w/your pets they will always be around one way or another. As Goodweed said to just make sure you love your pets.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Again, I thank all of you for your support. It turns out that the blockage was still there. She just kept the food in his stomach longer. She continued to get weaker by the hour. I called the vet to see if I could get her in during my lunch hour. He said to wait until 2:15. I picked up the dog and my wife. It was the first time ever that Kaysee wasn't standing at the door with her tail wagging. Even last night she had strength enough to show joyous expectation. But today, she just had nothing left. It's a seven minute drive from our house to the vets. She died on my wife's lap on the way there. I carried her to the car, and then into the vets.
> 
> Kaysee is in a great place. She was always a loyal and great dog. We will miss her.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

I literally have tears in my eyes right now. I am so sorry for your loss GW. Yes, she is in a better place and no longer suffering. She will see you at the Rainbow Bridge (halfbaked's poem she posted on here) sometime. Until then, she is happy and waiting for you to come!! I am so sorry for your loss...just remember we are here to give you support when needed. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.
God Bless.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

GW, I'm so so sorry!! I wish there were something that I could do to help.
I know you said that you don't want another dog, that you can't replace Kaysee. That is so true, BUT, think of the joy and love that you gave her and what you could do for another dog that is sitting and waiting for someone to love. Your not replacing her, you spreading the love to another that desperately needs it. God Bless to you and your wife!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Amen to that Texas Girl.That how I feel if I can save one more after losing another than I will.No rush as they will come into your life at the right time.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Very sorry to read this, GW. I was really hoping things would work out OK for you. At least she was being cuddled by someone she loved at the end. Not much consolation for you, but I'm sure it was a comfort to her. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


 I was thinking the same thing.  She was safe in your wife's lap where she could die peacefully rather than on table in the vet's office.  I'm sorry about the loss of Kaysee.  

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  We will miss her.  I still see her as a pup, with so much power in her hind legs that the front of her body raised like a motorcycle doing a wheelie whenever she took off.  She was a playful animal and wanted so much for someone to just play with her.  I hope she has someone to play with her now.  She loved attention of any kind.

She was truly like a three year old child, innocent, and never in a grumpy mood.  I wish the same could be said of me.  I've not lost the child within.  It waxes strong on a daily bases.  But I do get grumpy at times, especially if I'm tired.

Dogs desearve better freinds than we people usually are.  They love us so completely, and often, aren't given anything in return in so many homes.  I've seen dogs that spent their entire life chained to a tree, their only excitement, barking at passers-by.  It breaks my heart to see animals that are neglected.

When I look at the loyalty of most people, it pales incomparison with the loyalty of a good dog.  For all of our vaunted intelligence, dogs put most of us to shame.

Boy, am I ever melancholy right now.  There are some very good people in this world, and most of them are right here on D.C.

Though we may never meet personally, we are a suprisingly strong community.  I think the U.N. could take lessons.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis (Feb 28, 2007)

Goodweed, I just read your post #66.

Breaks my heart.  I'm so sorry.

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my good,good GoodWeed.I haven't any more to say as it has all has been said by so many.I hope it gives you some strength to carry on.And dont forget you gave her the best life she could have ever wished for and thats alot.But know we all are still with you and your sweet dog and know she really is ok.What a great send off to a dog we have never met and that we all feel so much compassion for, you ,your wife and of course mostly Kaycee.Hang in there guy.


----------



## amber (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss GW. I can't imagine what it's like to walk into the house without kaysee there.  Very lonely indeed.  I cannot imagine my life without our dog.  I am so glad that your dog died in your wifes' arms.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 1, 2007)

So many things already said that I too wanted to say. I'm so sorry Goodweed for your loss .  She was truely blessed to of had you to love her.


----------



## Robt (Mar 1, 2007)

My father in law once told me "it hard to have dogs, they just don't live long enough."  He's right but I've now had a few and every minute of their too short lives has been a blessing to us.  May your blessing be as wonderful as our has.{ Our current blessing is 13 and I'm hoping this tail to her life is as great for her as the early part of hers was for us.}

Now, do we get another and watch its short life?  Are the blessings worth the pain?  I don't know.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2007)

Robt said:
			
		

> My father in law once told me "it hard to have dogs, they just don't live long enough." He's right but I've now had a few and every minute of their too short lives has been a blessing to us. May your blessing be as wonderful as our has.{ Our current blessing is 13 and I'm hoping this tail to her life is as great for her as the early part of hers was for us.}
> 
> Now, do we get another and watch its short life? Are the blessings worth the pain? I don't know.


 
Is it worth knowing that your giving them a wonderful and loving life that they may not have had without you? There are too many out there that have horendous lives. We can only give them the love we have for them for as long as they are around. If you have it in you, give it to as many as you can while you are still on this earth.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that the cat we still ahve will give us joy for many years to come.  I son't think I can get through the pain of losing another dog.  I've cried serious tears on occasions from my boyhood, through to the present due to the death of various dogs that have been a part of my life.  I'm a guy with a soft heart, very big on family and family values, with a deep respect for life.  I have known the personalities of various animals and have witnessed a child-like innocence in the dogs I have owned.

We once had a dog, when I was about 10/11 years old.  It was a beagle that had been mistreated by its previous owner.  It growled and snapped at everyone as it was afraid of everyone.  The animal was given to me to feed and water.  Over the space of several weeks, I gained its trust.  He would play with me, and allow me to pet him, though he would let no one else near.

To make a long story short, I tried to get my younager sister to pet him, erroniously believing that she would be as safe as I was.  I was wrong.  The dog snapped at her.  It missed, but only because he was on a leash and she was out of reach.  My step-father wouldn't allow me to keep such a dangerous animal and had him put down.  It was the right thing to do, but it broke my heart just the same.  It wasn't the dog's fault that he had been mistreated.

And then there was my first dog, Tuffy, a beagle born to one of our other beagles.  He was playful and fun, and a joy for me as a boy.  I came home from school one day to find that he had escaped from his pen and was hit by a car.  That one hurt a lot too.  And there have been others, just as prescious.  

I want to be able to travel and do things, without having to find someone to take care of my dog. And I have no more kids in my home to spend the time playing with another animal the way they should be played with.  And I've always got some activity going, be it fishing, or running the 3rd annual cardboard sled race in our town, or something with my church, or here on DC.  Well, you get the picture.  Plus, there has to be some time left over for DW. 

So, I'll leave the puppies to someone who can give them the time they desearve.  And again, thanks to all of you for your support.  It was and is a blessing.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2007)

Your a great guy, GW!! God Bless!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2007)

Robt said:
			
		

> My father in law once told me "it hard to have dogs, they just don't live long enough." He's right but I've now had a few and every minute of their too short lives has been a blessing to us. May your blessing be as wonderful as our has.{ Our current blessing is 13 and I'm hoping this tail to her life is as great for her as the early part of hers was for us.}
> 
> Now, do we get another and watch its short life? Are the blessings worth the pain? I don't know.


 
A saying:
The reason they have such short lives is because it doesn't take them as long to learn how to love.....


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 11, 2007)

Goodweed, I'm not sure how I missed this.  I was very busy last month and didn't get to DC as much as I like.   I am so very sorry for your loss.  Reading the posts I realize it's all been said as well.  What a great group we have here at DC.  I hope that you are experiencing some healing and peace at this time.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 11, 2007)

My sympathies for your loss Goodweed. I share you pain in many losses of animal friends. It doesn't make it any easier if they are animals. *hugs*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeh, sometimes I half expect to hear her, or see her chasing the cat (they played well together and the cat misses her too).  Yesterday evening, my wife scraped he fork accross her plate in such a way, it made  a sound like kaysee coughing.  it sent shivers down my spine.  For all but the last week of her life, she had been such an energetic and playful animal.  We really miss her.  But we know that all life forces (we like to call them spirits) are never destroyed.  We just can't interface with them unless they are animating a physical body.  But there will come a day when our own spirits will leave these physical bodies that we animate.  And then, I think many people will be surprised that they are not really gone.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ken (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are wonderful thoughts Goodweed.  After losing our Abby last week, I can now honestly say I understand what you're going through.
One of our cats is also confused.  He wanders through the house looking around..and sniffs Abby's chair looking for a fresh scent.  
Take care.


----------

